# Solved: Changing Link color in CSS not working



## DaveSS (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi,

I am very new to style sheets. I wanted to change my link colors to suite the colors of the site a little more.

I entered this into my style sheet



> }
> .stylelink
> a:link {color: #CC9966;}
> a:active {color: #CC9966;}
> ...


#CC9966 is the color of my text on the site
#D8CA92 is the color of some text

Every thing works, bar the link color. It's a deep bright blue??

I have no idea why? If I change a:link or a: active to anything else, nothing happens. Yet when I change hover or visited to #CC9966 it changes??

Can anyone help?

Dave


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

delete the .stylelink and just have a:link etc as you have it now. This assumes that you want all the links throughout the site styled in the same way.


----------



## DaveSS (Jun 18, 2002)

Ah,

Thanks very much I now have


> }
> 
> a:link {color: #D8CA92;}
> a:active {color: white;}
> ...


And its working just fine


----------

